
Europe threatens U.S. with carbon tariffs to combat climate change - ga-vu
https://www.politico.com/news/2019/12/13/europe-carbon-tariff-climate-change-084892
======
Nokinside
Carbon tariffs are absolutely necessary part of the equation.

Without carbon tariffs there is incentive to export carbon producing
manufacturing and import the products. If some region implements carbon tax
without carbon tariffs they start do subsidize carbon elsewhere.

